# pequeño ampli 2 w



## Gabf (Abr 6, 2007)

alguien tendria un diagrama chico que de 2 w ... lo usaria para uno de esos parlantes de 3 w 8 ohms ... si se le puede agregar un pote y que controle el volumen o algun control de tonoos o algo asi tmb me gustaria si me lo pueden facilitar... muchas gracias


----------



## grandecristian (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola, hace un tiempo yo necesitaba uno y arme este, es un circuito estereo basado en el TEA2025, aca en Chile me costo como $500 y el resto de componentes son pocos y faciles de encontrar, es de 2.4W por cada canal, se alimenta de 12V y lo puedes conectar en brigde, ojala te sirva. 

Luego me arme un sistema 2.1 con un pequeño subwoofer y dos satelites y suenan super bien. Acuerdate de ponerle un disipador bueno.
Responde para saber si te sirve o no.


----------



## Gabf (Abr 26, 2007)

si consigo el integrado me serviria = en bridge me da como 5 w y no me serviria :S y no tengo stereo tengo un solo parlante


----------

